# Gun Holster/arm chair organizer



## Cinelu

I'm considering making an arm chair organizer for my husband's recliner. I would like to be able to keep his gun in one of the pockets, so that it would always be close at hand. Does anyone have any experience with making these? Any tips?

Thanks, 

Cindy


----------



## cc

Just be sure and use heavy fabric and a pocket just for the pistol. Pay attention as to how his hand would reach for it if he really needed it and make sure that the pistol will come out of it easily and the whole organizer not come with it.


----------



## Ed Norman

I would sew a flap to cover it and keep it out of sight and keep the pet hair and corn chips off of it. I wouldn't fasten the flap with anything, but just let it hang over the gun.


----------



## mosepijo

Great idea.. I made one for my son about 6 years ago. (didn't have a gun pocket thou) I made it out of leather and had several pockets for all the remotes. He still uses it and it is still holding up. I agree with Ed Norman, let the flap hang over it.

Picture when finished?


----------



## Cinelu

Thanks for the suggestions. I think the idea of a flap is a good one, that I'll incorporate. Still in the planning stages, but I will post a pic when I complete it.
Thanks!!!


----------



## whodunit

Unless its a really heavy (or stiff) fabric or leather, it will probably come along with the gun when drawn, so maybe use Velcro to attached it to the side of he chair?

Of course it bears reminding that little ones would have access to it as well.

Sounds like a cool idea!


----------



## DZDhead

Just make sure your hubby doesnt "pull an Elvis" and shoot the television when he reaches in for the remote and pulls out the pistol.... hahaha!


----------



## greif

hope you never have any kids in your house, don't want an accident to happen


----------

